# The Experiment



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

While out in my garage to get a box for ItzDirtie's new howler, something in an old box caught my eye. I reached down and picked it up. I was looking at a piece of my own history. Around 15 years or so ago, I built a cow horn howler, and decided to drill a couple of holes in bottom of the horn to see if placing a finger over one or both of the holes would change the pitch of the sound. It worked to a certain degree, but didn't measure up to my standards, so I threw the bugger in a box and forgot about it. I decided to clean it up a bit and post some photo's for you guys.



























It howls pretty good, here is a recording for ya


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

cool looking call.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

That's some cool history there, and a good try on a new design.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great howler Rich, nice try on the experiment!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like the colors. Nice call Rich.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Was that sound just leaving the holes open ? I'm sure you've tried it all different ways, but that intrigues me.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Was that sound just leaving the holes open ? I'm sure you've tried it all different ways, but that intrigues me.


------------------------------------------
Don,
The recording was with both holes open, yes. I will make another recording later to demonstrate how the note being blown will change when placing one finger over one hole. I want to fiddle with the reed bridge while dealing with after effects from foot surgery this afternoon. I am thinking that Stonegod will want this howler when I get done fooling around with it. I don't know what it is about Stone. Maybe he is my long lost adopted brother or something? I kinda enjoy picking on him ya see.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Maybe you better not mess around to much today Rich. Just take a nap and take it as it comes...I'm with you on Stoney, Don't ship it to him until he buys a gun...He'll just educate the local coyotes to the fact that Sasquatch has a howler !!! LOL

I'll look forward to those recordings though.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Poor SG...... He has it bad enough ya know..... It is tough being a Buckeye fan...... LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HEY !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Not you too.......


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Pretty cool Rich. What about moving the holes closer to the mouthpiece. I would think more air pressure in that area would probably change it up a bit.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Not you too.......


Born and raised !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Born and raised !


 Hey we Bama fans and Florida State fans like em too.......they add to our stats.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice howler right there.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Pretty cool Rich. What about moving the holes closer to the mouthpiece. I would think more air pressure in that area would probably change it up a bit.


The back pressure, or "blowback" is caused by the horn itself. That is why it is necessary to fine tune every tone board after it is installed on the horn. You are probably correct in regard to placement of the holes, and closer to tone board woulld probably make it easier to reach the holes while blowing the howler.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

When I get the above howler tuned just right, I will offer it up for sale. I think 40.00 would be about right. The howler produced real good lone Howls just like it was when I pulled it out of the box, but various other coyote vocals were less than good. I think I can fix it when my head clears from these dang pain pills. If I say something bad about StoneGod today, it will be caused by the drugs.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Well if picking on poor old stonegod helps you recover quicker.......then you just go ahead and do so!!!LOL When all is said and done and you find yourself with a few of thoughs pain pills left at the bottom of the bottle......for safety reasons..... don't just throw them the garbage.......Tom knows what to do with them so send them to him and he will dispose of them properly!!LOL


My buddy.......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah that sounds like a good plan...Lets send a federally controlled narcotic through the mail.....


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Tom is more than willing to drive out and pick them up.lol


 Dang then he will be driving under the influence--when is this going to end....LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Not a chance on either boys.....


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Nice looking and sounding call Rich. I think if there was a pied piper of yotes he would be useing something like that howler.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

As always it looks fantastic!


----------

